# I will be in LA tomorrow afternoon



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

Anyone want to say hi or get together, call me.

Check the Southwest regional forum of altimas.net for my cell phone number.

I will be there to pick up my alti with its new hotshot headers (V6)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

pick up my car with the Hot Shot headers tomorow 
If you want pics of the headers in the near future have someone with a digital camera meet up with me Saturday afternnon in the Baldwin Park or Puente Hills Mall areas.

My cell is 9285878006.

Otherwise, I use a real 35 mm camera and REAL film, so the pictures will be good but it will take a week to get em updated on the .net.

I will be in LA area from about noon to about 6 or 7 pm on 3/29/03. I also will have a Hot SHot CAI at that point.

Sean

----------

this is for the people that dont want 2 go to altima forum and search..


----------

